
Ask HN: Transition gmail email to protonmail - 0x01030307
Anyone done this? What steps did you follow? Was it worth it?
======
tboyd47
I am doing it right now and it's going well.

My steps are:

1) Sign up for free Protonmail (comes with free receive-only @pm.me address).
2) Forward all Gmail to @pm.me. 3) Use @pm.me address for all new accounts /
signups online. 4) Create a filter (you only get one) in Protonmail that all
mail NOT to or from <me>@protonmail.com goes to a new folder called
"Automated" (this will catch both forwarded Gmail mail and junk mail from
websites / companies). 5) Begin giving @protonmail.com address to personal
contacts (never automated forms or companies). 6) Back up all Gmail mail
records into easily indexable storage (either offline or cloud). 7) Send out
mass email to all contacts to update my email address to @pm.me. 8) Close
Gmail account.

I'm on step 5, and will be for a while (haven't figured out step 6 yet). It's
working great - finally I figured out a way to keep my personal mail separate
from automated mails.

------
joering2
Open your email in Outlook, wait for all to load, create protonmail account,
download their bridge tool, open account in outlook, move all emails from
gmail account to proton.

But seriously don't. CTO of the company is super childish. He has been playing
cat and mouse with hackers too much and some of my emails were lost (incoming)
due to huge DDOS few weeks ago when he challenged hackers to bring site down.
Customer support decided to ignore me when I complain to them. I move out soon
after.

Further read:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/8uu9t7/update_r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/8uu9t7/update_regarding_the_ddos_situation/)

~~~
tboyd47
Just curious, which service are you moving to?

